# KNX - Verbindung Funk <-> Kabelgebunden



## Morymmus (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich sitze hier gerade vor einer Neu-Anlage (Sanierung im Altbau), bei der sowohl kabelgebundene als auch Funk-Komponenten im KNX eingesetzt werden sollen.

Ich habe bisher nur kabelgebundene Anlagen gemacht, das ist kein Problem.
Etwas unkooperativ verhält sich allerdings gerade die Funk-Kommunikation:

ich habe einen Medienkoppler von Hager (TR131A), den ich in der ETS auch so projektiert habe - wenn ich die physikalische Adresse sowie die Applikation programmieren will, sagt mir die ETS, das Hardware und Applikation nicht zusammen passen.
Im Beipackzettel des Medienkopplers steht, das man statt der tatsächlichen Artikelnummer die Nummer TL131 verwenden soll - leider wird diese von Hager nicht zum herunterladen angeboten, da diese Nummer schlicht nicht vergeben ist. Es gibt allerdings eine ETS-Bibliothek mit dem Namen TR131A und exact der Bestellnummer der mir vorliegenden Hardware - diese gibt leider o.g. Inkompatibilitäts-Fehler.

Des weiteren habe ich Funk-Schaltaktoren ebenfalls von Hager (TR201) - hierbei stellt sich mir die Frage, wie diese Geräte zu adressieren sind, da ein "Programmier-Knopf" fehlt, die ETS aber natürlich auf diesen wartet.


Hat von Euch schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit den Hager KNX-Funk-Produkten gemacht und kann mir vielleicht erklären, wo mein Denkfehler liegt?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Christian


----------



## nade (6 Januar 2015)

Also mit dden Gateways hatte ich bisher nur mit dem Funkknochen mal Kontakt.
Hier wären mal eine Reihe Anleitungen, zmindest bezüglich den Funkmodulen und Programierknopf
FUNK


> Um das Vorhandensein des Busses zu prüfen oder eine Werkseinstellung vorzunehmen, den über dem Etikettenhalter auf der
> rechten Seite des Produkts befindlichen beleuchteten Druckknopf der physikalischen Adressierung drücken.
> Programmier LED ein = Bus vorhanden.
> Ein zweites Mal drücken um diesen Modus zu verlassen.
> Der Test kann im Auto-Modus oder im Manu-Modus ( ) durchgeführt werden.


 Dieser befindet sich auf dem Sensor/Aktor selber, siehe : Funktionsbeschreibung
Daher würde ich dir mal die Hotline von Hager empfehlen, die ist wirklich sehr kompetent.
Technische Fragen

Aber hab grad gesehen, hab da noch ein paar Beschreibungen zu dem Medienkopler, hoffe du kannst was mit Anfangen.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen TR131A-B_ETS_DE.pdf


----------



## Morymmus (7 Januar 2015)

habs hinbekommen - diese Plug-in-Programmierung war mir neu, aber man lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus.
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## nade (7 Januar 2015)

Das ist doch mal eine erfreuliche Nachricht. Willst dich auch mal mit deren Homeservervariante Domovea probieren?
Wenns nicht zu weit weg ist, die Seminare bei Hager sind echt gut, für kostenlos bis max kleine Gebühren.


----------



## Morymmus (7 Januar 2015)

Mal schauen wo die Reise da hingeht.
Meine Problemstellung war eine "Endes-des-Jahres-Hau-Ruck-Aktion" meines Chefs. Ob wir das in Zukunft in unser Portfolio aufnehmen weiß ich noch nicht (also KNX, nicht die Hau-Ruck-Aktionen ). Normalerweise ist unser Geschäftsfeld der Sondermaschinenenbau und nicht die Gebäude-Systemtechnik.

Wobei, wenn ich mal die Glaskugel bemühen darf, vielleicht gibt's ja in Zukunft eine gemeinsame Visualisierung für Gebäude, Videoüberwachung und Produktionsanlagen, mit einem Produktionsleiter, der wie ein Bond-Schurke hinter einem gigantischen, interaktiven Schreibtisch sitzt.... 

Nochmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## nade (7 Januar 2015)

Absolut kein Thema. Jaja, immer das Hauruck.. um Festzustellen, es fehlt doch noch etwas, oder öhm neh so schnell ist das garnicht machbar.


----------

